# HIT of HITs and Bytown trials...



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Our experience at the HIT of HITs was amazing! Casey was a _very good boy,_ and although we did not achieve a miracle and win anything, we acquitted ourselves very well, thank you! Casey heeled like an absolute PRO. One of the nice side effects of the training for this event is that I can now actually count on the big guy to heel and not just excel at the "tricks". I was also proud of myself...I was cool, calm and collected last night...no zanex or alcohol, yet I managed to enter the ring as if it were my living room. Hooray! No embarrassing train wreck...just a lovely performance that was outdone by better teams (and there were many, EXCELLENT ONES, including Ellie Beals and Fracas, who won.) We followed it up today by two lovely Q's in large open B fields, taking a second (194.5) and a third (192). Casey decided that qualifying in utility was passe after the HIT of HIT's.
Samson did not finish his novice intermediate title on Saturday. He had lovely runs, then would not do the high jump in either tria (could I have been focusing on Casey more leading up to this trial (YES). His heeling and attention were lovely. We will take a closer look at possible jumping issues...
all in all, I am very pleased with our weekend endevours. The HIT of HITs was an amazing experience...I know that we are a better and more confident team because of it!


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Congratulations, it sounds like you had a great time. I am glad that Casey did well in the hit of hits.:wave:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It sounds like you all did great overall  Congrats!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! See there was nothing to worry about


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

I was so surprised at how calm I was when the moment arrived. Casey blew the first go out on the directed jumping,(first exercise) and I was thinking, "well, that's over now so let's see..." and the rest of the exercises were awesome. I didn't freak "OH GOD!! We've blown it!!" I just carried on, and so did Casey, who didn't think anything was wrong. GREAT EXPERIENCE!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great news Liz! Congrats!


----------

